

Beginning Ember.js on Rails: Part 3 (of 3) - dgeb
http://www.cerebris.com/blog/2012/01/31/beginning-ember-js-on-rails-part-3/

======
dgeb
Thanks for everyone's feedback on this series. Part 2 generated some
discussion here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3516061>

------
zapnap
Great overview, thanks!

